# Want to help support RatForum? Link to us!



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

hey guys, jaguar here with some banners and buttons you can add to alternate forum sites and other areas to help show your support of ratforum  there are only a few for now, but more will be added as i make them! clicking on them will link back to the main website. they are transparent so they work on any color background.

suggestions are quite welcome but due to time restrictions i cannot do custom/personal requests.

*banners:*








Made by Run Computers

Transparent background bbcode:


> [url=http://www.ratforum.com][img]http://i46.tinypic.com/amoz7b.jpg[/img][/url]


html:


> <a href="http://www.ratforum.com><img src="http://i46.tinypic.com/amoz7b.jpg"></a>


White background bbcode:


> [url=http://www.ratforum.com][img]http://i47.tinypic.com/34rbsjp.jpg[/img][/url]


html:


> <a href="http://www.ratforum.com><img src="http://i47.tinypic.com/34rbsjp.jpg"></a>











Made by Jaguar

bbcode:


> [url=http://www.ratforum.com][img]http://i53.tinypic.com/2k1yc8.png[/img][/url]


html:


> <a href="http://www.ratforum.com"><img src="http://i53.tinypic.com/2k1yc8.png"></a>


html:









Made by Jaguar

bbcode:


> [url=http://www.ratforum.com][img]http://i56.tinypic.com/sb7cqd.png[/img][/url]


html:


> <a href="http://www.ratforum.com><img src="http://i56.tinypic.com/sb7cqd.png"></a>


*buttons:*









Made by Jaguar

bbcode:


> [url=http://www.ratforum.com][img]http://i55.tinypic.com/1182kgi.png[/img][/url]


html:


> <a href="http://www.ratforum.com><img src="http://i55.tinypic.com/1182kgi.png"></a>


----------



## Scuff (Apr 1, 2011)

I really like the second one, but is it possible to get smaller versions of them in addition to the full-size ones?? They're quite large for use in some forums, where you're restricted in how big of a signature you can have.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

smaller ones for signatures are definitely in the make ;D


----------



## thebofh (May 24, 2011)

I'd like to post a banner on my sites but they will have to be 468 x 60 standard banner size.


----------



## Deplume (Mar 5, 2012)

I've just posted one on my blog in sig.. It's even the right colour.. ;D 
Deplume
xx


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks so much  They are amazing, will have to start my blog again and post one of them  good luck with any ideas for future designs


----------

